# Modifier 76 for Blood Draw



## dballard2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

Odd question here.....

If a patient presents for a lab draw for a GTT and we perform three different veinpunctures for the GTT (one an hour for three hours), would you use modifier 76 on code 36415 and report

36415
36415 76
36415 76 ?

or would you just report 36415 x 3?

Pardon my ignorance here as this may seem like a dumb question to some of you.


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure that a modifier is required, but to avoid a duplicate charge denial, I'd probably go with the 76 on the additional 36415's. They're more than likely going to deny as incidental to the labs, anyways, but I think that's your best shot. Hope that helps!


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much Brandi!

I should note here that we are only drawing the blood for the GTT.  The actual test is being performed by an outside lab.


----------



## southbaymed (Mar 7, 2011)

we used unit for medicare & paid


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much southbaymed!


----------

